# My almost entry into the throw down - A Fattie Benedict



## aneura (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello,

A few weeks ago I made my first fattie, it turned out great!  A few days later the September fattie throwdown was announced, so I said ‘what the heck’ – I’ve never competed in anything before, but I figured I’d toss a fattie in the smoker and see what happens.  

After a couple cigars and chatting with the wife, I came up with the idea of a ‘Benedict Fattie’ (She makes a KILLER homemade hollandaise sauce!)  Because I travel off and on for work, our opportunity to make it was the same weekend the competition ended, so we had one chance to get it right…and I think we did!  I felt so good about the end result, being only our second attempt – it was already a win for us! J

I took my pictures, cut in, took a couple more, and ate… it was delicious!

I was going though the process of sending the pictures in for judging when I realized I missed the step where you put the code word in the picture. L No time to re-do. Total bummer.  After a week of kicking myself, I decided to share the pictures anyway.

This is a breakfast fattie comprised of cheese, hash browns, sweet onion, jalapeño, & mushrooms, wrapped in Jimmy Dean sausage regular and thin sliced bacon (for better rendering).  It was smoked for ~3 hours with apple and a little hickory.  To serve, we placed a slice on a toasted & buttered English muffin, topped it with a poached egg and finally, home made Hollandaise sauce and a dusting of Hungarian Paprika.

Bon appétit













photo.JPG



__ aneura
__ Sep 22, 2012


















photo copy.JPG



__ aneura
__ Sep 22, 2012


















photo copy 2.JPG



__ aneura
__ Sep 22, 2012


















photo copy 3.JPG



__ aneura
__ Sep 22, 2012


----------



## gotarace (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! That was a fantastic looking Fatty...To bad it missed the fatty contest. You should of brushed up on your photo shop skills and added the code word..Thanks for sharing the Q-View...i could go for a plate of that right now!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks real tasty!!! 



gotarace said:


> You should of brushed up on your photo shop skills and added the code word.



:icon_eek:




Cheers, peace and bacon grease,
~Martin







*[COLOR=#black]Click here to check out the Universal Cure Calculator!!!!![/COLOR]*


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 22, 2012)

I am sure that everyone that entered is glad you didn't get in.... that looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 22, 2012)

That is a very nice looking fatty, love the Eggs Benedict theme and the nice bacon weave; looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2012)

gotarace said:


> To bad it missed the fatty contest. You should of brushed up on your photo shop skills and added the code word.


If that was legal I'd have a lot better entry.....


----------



## gotarace (Sep 22, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> If that was legal I'd have a lot better entry.....


Never entered in a throw down ...couldn't quote the rules. But i know one thing it sure would be disappointing to do all that work and not be able to enter it. It was a great looking fatty.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweet looking weave job on the bacon.  That plated product is making me think of eggs and fatty right now (have one in the freezer, cut up from my last smoke).   Thanks for sharing.....

PS - see if the wife will share her sauce recipe with us too!!!


----------



## rdknb (Sep 22, 2012)

WOW I would have voted for that, would love to see one with yoke broken.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 22, 2012)

If that is a preview of what's to come I really can't wait until next week!

You did an Awesome job with that fatty, and the pictures look great too!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 22, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Sweet looking weave job on the bacon.  That plated product is making me think of eggs and fatty right now (have one in the freezer, cut up from my last smoke).   Thanks for sharing.....
> 
> PS - see if the wife will share her sauce recipe with us too!!!


Ditto.... can she share the recipe for that sauce?


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome looking fatty and I love the bacon weave.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 24, 2012)

Great job on the weave and I bet that baby tasted awesome


----------



## aneura (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the kind words everyone! It tasted fantastic! :)

The hollandaise sauce is Alton Browns recipe; found on foodtv.com ...She adds a little more lemon and cayenne.   J

Hopefully next time I’ll pay better attention and enter the darn contest, thanks again for all the support!!

Best,

  -Eric


----------



## dward51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eric, Thanks for the info on the sauce recipe.  Had to find it and add to my collection.  Here is the info for the rest of those who were interested.  I just hope I can do it as much justice as Eric's wife did in those photos!
*Alton Brown's Hollandaise recipe - 2004 Good Eats Episode "Hittin' the Sauce"*

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/hollandaise-recipe/index.html
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
3 egg yolks
1 teapsoon water
1/4 teaspoon sugar
12 tablespoons (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, chilled and cut into small pieces
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2 teaspoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Pour 1-inch of water into a large saucepan; over medium heat, bring to a simmer. Once simmering, reduce the heat to low.

Place egg yolks and 1 teaspoon water in a medium mixing bowl and whisk until mixture lightens in color, approximately 1 to 2 minutes. Add the sugar and whisk for another 30 seconds.

Place the mixture over the simmering water and whisk constantly for 3 to 5 minutes, or until there is a clear line that is drawn in the mixture when you pull your whisk through, or the mixture coats the back of a spoon.

Remove the bowl from over the pan and gradually add the butter, 1 piece at a time, and whisk until all of the butter is incorporated. Place the bowl back over the simmering water occasionally so that it will be warm enough the melt the butter. Add the salt, lemon juice, and cayenne pepper. Serve immediately or hold in a thermos to keep warm.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd hit and eat that.  Awesome.


----------

